# First visit to a dog park



## Yazz4 (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello, we have a 16 weeks old pup. Now that he has completed all shots, we would like to introduce him to the dog park. He gets pretty spastic and jumps on other dogs when we take walks. Can you give me some ideas on how to introduce him to the dog park? He gets super excited so I'm terrified that other dogs will attack when he starts jumping all over them...Also, I'm not sure he is ready to be off the leash yet. We practiced a recall in open areas with no distraction and he is pretty good at coming back but now sure if he would do it when others are around.... Can anyone share their experience please?


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

we took our first male pup to a dog park a few times but we were asked to leave. he played to rough. He apparently beat up a older larger Malinois.!

We are on our third V and all of them have played very rough. Lots of growling/ teeth snapping but very vey very little pain cries.

At 4 months i am betting your guy will hold his own with similar sized dogs

We pay attention to body language. Mostly the tail. Tails up and wagging is most of the time and good. Tail up and not wagging it is a little more serious. Tails tucked under time to pay close attention. Maybe keep him on leash and introduce him to a few dogs before releasing him. If thing don't go his way he will return to you for protection.


----------



## Yazz4 (Jan 19, 2021)

That was my worry because at 4 months he looks almost like an adult compared to other pups. Some even cross the street when they see us approaching since he gets so jumpy with joy. We will try leash and see how it goes. I was also planning of going early in the morning when there arent that many dogs around to give him chance to sniff around. Thank you!


----------

